# Huffy Silver Jet / King.  Looking for some info.



## cmiconi (Dec 4, 2013)

So I hear that classicfan1 is the person to ask on something like this.  I got this bike from a friend about 2 months ago and am looking into get some of the original parts back on it.  One thing I have noticed that kinda differs from other models I've seen is that I have one top tube unlike the others.  For the most part on this bike the chrome is still in really good condition.  I do have an issue with the fork that I will post towards this weekend when I have time to mess with it.  Anyways, here are some photos.  Also, I'm really interested in finding the correct tank for this bike...  Also, which model and year is this since I've had a few different answers.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Bearer of bad news...*

This looks like an early '64 Silver Jet/King. It was around this time they started changing the entire style of the bike. I own a '64 Silver King and its very different from the early models. You will spend a lot of money and time trying to bring this bike back to show room condition, far more than what its worth. Many of the parts missing are exclusive to these models and are very rare in good condition. Somebody has already gone to town on the bike with those wheels and chain. The chain gaurd is not original, its not even a Huffy gaurd, it looks like a Ross gaurd to me. The tank MIGHT be a Huffy tank but if this was a Silver Jet/King its the wrong type. You will cannibalize multiple good bicycles to fix this one, I would just use it as a daily rider/


----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2013)

Stephen.... what model do you think this 4H is? being a chromed frame I'm no sure. I don't think the Eldorados and Camaros were ever chromed framed....but, if anyone knew it would be you. 
Without the double top tubes and the front (mounted in front of the headtube) tank mounting bracket The Silver King and Jet tanklight won't work with the top mounted dash switches.

And I do see "Rollfast" on the chainguard. 

But, the King's and Jet's deluxe rear rack and chainguard will fit this bike. Shame the taillight assy's are so hard to find complete....as you know.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 4, 2013)

Its either a Silver Jet or Silver King. It might be one of the rebadged variants for either Firestone or Belknap stores but its VERY unlikely and it can't proven since all of the identifying parts are gone or spray bombed. The only other model with a chromed frame was the Tempest and that was discontinued around '61 or '62.

since your bike is the earlier style, this is what it should look like if it was complete:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-196...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## partsguy (Dec 4, 2013)

Another one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cmiconi (Dec 4, 2013)

What's with the different chain guard / sprocket?  Also, I'm not aiming for show room, but I would like to get it to a semi-original condition, at least for the foreseeable future.  The chrome on it is in really good shape and the whole thing just shines in the sun after I polish it.  (it will usually rain a day or so after and I'll be back at shining it...)  I'm going to buy and eventually repaint a red chain guard and rack from JD.  Do you happen to know what the original color is so I can get some of it?  Also, I'm looking into getting the tank / front light working, any suggestions there?  Finally since this is the only bike I currently own and its my daily rider, I'm not going to bother with the ornament or anything like that for now.  As I said I just want to get it semi-original and mostly complete as a back rack would be so nice to have.  Also, since the rack I'm getting doesn't really have much of the tail light assembly, any tips on going about rebuilding it?  Thanks.


----------



## cmiconi (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Vintage-Bicycle-Monark-Spartan-Tank-Bike-light-/121225590330

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15225-Scored!-Monark-spartan!


Hmm, seems to be the same tank as mine.  Any clue where I could find the actual light part?


----------

